# "He Says, She Says"- USC and NYU Accepted Film



## Chris W (Jan 16, 2015)

Here's another film for an application to USC & NYU that got accepted. It got a laugh from me at one part. 





a


----------



## Arthur Hater (Jan 16, 2015)

Film schools must be desperate for students.


----------



## Chris W (Jan 16, 2015)

Arthur Hater said:


> Film schools must be desperate for students.



Not sure why you say that. It was a well crafted film with a story told from different points of view. All the elements of storytelling and dramatic writing are there.

Was it the most amazing film ever? Absolutely not. Is it a great film? No. But it's a decent first film. These are high school kids. No one is expecting Citizen Kane. They are learning the craft.


----------



## Arthur Hater (Jan 16, 2015)

I absolutely apologize for my initial comment. It was rushed. I checked out his later work and it seems he's got some sort of a Benjamin Button condition. Only he's not getting younger, but just worse.


----------

